# Salmonella Outbreak in Covington BBQ Contest



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.covnews.com/main.asp?Section ... M=79114.38


----------



## Texana (Oct 22, 2007)

If you think about it, I am surprised this does not happen more often.

There are some really nasty comp cookers out there ....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2007)

Texana said:
			
		

> If you think about it, I am surprised this does not happen more often.
> 
> There are some really nasty comp cookers out there ....



Exactly!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2007)

No worky for Puffy either.


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 22, 2007)

Try this link: http://www.pressdisplay.com/pressdispla ... 0000001001 

It's some kind of on-line newspaper reader.  If the link works, you should see the story on the front page.  Click on the headline to read it.


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 22, 2007)

Texana said:
			
		

> If you think about it, I am surprised this does not happen more often.
> 
> There are some really nasty comp cookers out there ....



The story made it sound like the vendors, rather than the competition cooks, may have been to blame.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 22, 2007)

As much as I want to and should do it...it takes brass balls to judge comps with all the crap people do, or don't do, to keep food safe for consumption...by anyone.  Look at some of the pits and you can see why this happens.  I saw one at the Royal by pretty prestigous team that I wouldn't put my shoes on to tie them...unreal.


----------



## Unity (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, the article absolved competitors and put suspicion on vendors, but you had to read pretty far and pretty carefully to catch that. My first impression was that competitors' food was making people sick. 

I'm way out of my depth here because I don't compete, but it seems to me that if comp organizers inspect meat, couldn't/shouldn't they inspect competitors' cooking and food-handling gear as well? 

--John  8) 
(While that probably wouldn't be popular among competitors, Uncle Bubba's point about risk to judges is well-taken.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I seen and "Unnamed boy" taking his ribs of cooker and setting on fender of trailers, Raw and cooked, then he was the guy giving ribs to the cops.

YUCK!!


----------



## DawgPhan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> I seen and "Unnamed boy" taking his ribs of cooker and setting on fender of trailers, Raw and cooked, then he was the guy giving ribs to the cops.
> 
> YUCK!!



maybe he was doing that on purpose...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 22, 2007)

hvac4u said:
			
		

> i am a kcbs certified judge and cooked that comp last year. jim stancil has done an awesome job getting that event going from day one, and to have his name and that of the lions club mentioned in this way is disheartening.
> 
> i have yet to hear of a judge involved in this or any other outbreak of illness, and when i judge i feel EXTRA precautions have been taken by the teams for my safety.
> 
> i think if it is traced back to the root, we may find a vendor or team handing out samples to the general public at fault. there has been talk of a *cole slaw *that was perhaps not properly handled, i really hope they get to the bottom of this




When I first saw the list this is what stuck out at me.  People just don't handle salads with mayo properly.  I've seen potato salad sitting out for a few hours.  Man...you talk about a painful sick. [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 22, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> hvac4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mayonnaise 

Although mayonnaise is often blamed for food poisoning, it seldom
 causes food poisoning or spoilage. Commercial mayonnaise is 
mostly vinegar (acid) and oil emulsified by a small amount of egg
 yolk. The high acid level means that bacteria do not grow in 
mayonnaise. 
FROM: http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/nutrition/34 ... 8-014.html

There is a misconception that foods like potato salad can make a 
person sick if left out in the sun, due to the mayonnaise spoiling. 
This is false; the pH of mayonnaise prevents harmful bacteria 
from growing in it. Left out of refrigeration, mayonnaise will develop
 an unappetizing taste and smell, due to other types of bacteria
 and molds that can spoil it; but will not make one sick
FROM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayonnaise


----------



## Texana (Oct 23, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> As much as I want to and should do it...it takes brass balls to judge comps with all the crap people do, or don't do, to keep food safe for consumption...by anyone.  Look at some of the pits and you can see why this happens.  I saw one at the Royal by pretty prestigous team that I wouldn't put my shoes on to tie them...unreal.



You wear shoes ????


----------

